# pppoe auto reconnect

## alex.blackbit

hi,

i have a gentoo box that is providing (among other things) a pppoe connection to the internet.

unfortunately, when ppp loses the connection, it is not re-established automatically.

in this condition openrc sets the status of the interface (net.ppp0) to "inactive" and stops all services that need net.

in /etc/conf.d/net pppd_ppp0 i set the "persist" option, but that does not seem to do what i expect.

to be honest i am unsure whether the problem is in the pppd options or something i should tell openrc in /etc/rc.conf.

any advice welcome,

thanks in advance.

----------

## actionbuddha

In my /etc/conf.d/net I have the following:

pppd_ppp0="defaultroute debug persist lcp-echo-interval 2 lcp-echo-failure 6"

Works like a charm to re-establish the tunnel when my dsl bridge drops connection. YMMV...

Paul

----------

